
9-year-old pays off lunch debt for his class after saving his allowance - howard941
https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/447728-9-year-old-boy-pays-off-entire-third-grade-classs-school-lunch
======
bediger4000
There's so many things wrong with this...

1\. School lunches further education. The USA started the school lunch program
in 1946, not exactly a time period known for free giveaways or "socialism".
The determination to do school lunches was data driven, if I understand
correctly.

2\. Why is TheHill celebrating this? A kid is using his allowance to pay off
classmate's debts. All the while income inequality is increasing, worker's
real wages have stagnated, yet productivity has increased, and corporate
profits have increased. Having a classmate do this, rather than raising taxes
somewhat seems a little backwards.

3\. That kid won't be able to do this next year. Who will? The problem isn't
going to go away.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The USA started the school lunch program in 1946, not exactly a time period
> known for free giveaways or "socialism".

Plenty of figures (some positively and some negatively) have recognized the
FDR-Truman period as a peak of US socialism rivalled only by Johnson’s Great
Society.

~~~
bediger4000
Thanks for the catch. Can you give me a pointer to some of these figures? And
forgive me, these figures: are they humans, historical figures, or numbers,
facts and figures?

